# Bbw + Pcos



## Shao (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I have actually been a Dimensions lurker for between seven to eight years, favouring the Weight Room stories. I struggle with my shyness towards being an FA and have done so for quite some time, but have now decided to make my first step into the community forums a bold one by seeking advice.

I am in a relationship with a lovely girl who has Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. She is about 5'6" in height and around the 250 lbs mark (Not sure of her weight but her pant sizes are between 16 and 18). She is overweight for her height and usually does not mind it, but she has frequent doctor check-ups and is always upset around those times because her doctor tells her that her weight contributes to her condition including irregular periods (she had her period for the sixth or seventh time this year so far) and lectures her because she has gained weight since we started dating almost 10 months ago. 

She is a food lover and when we are together, she usually eats quite a lot of snacks and other food (she comes from a household where snacks and such are seldom available) and is in heaven when we eat together. Sometimes she'll admit she's gaining weight and be nonchalant about it or other times she will say so just to turn me on. Other times, however, she tells me her weight is very dangerous to her (according to her doctor) and that she needs to lose weight, but she doesn't often have time to exercise regularly (She's busy with nursing school and trying to maintain a dysfunctional household as the middle-child). 

Knowing this, I still eat lots of foods she loves with her even though I know that isn't the healthiest choice especially with her PCOS. Also, the thought of her losing weight as a result of exercise sends a very chilling feeling through my body - this is something I have struggled with a very long time and I hate myself for it because it is a very dangerous insecurity and it worries me that I get so bothered by the thought of her weight-loss.

I know the right thing to do is to encourage her to be more active and eat healthier when we see each other, but I also love when we're on the couch with snacks and I hate the idea of her losing weight.

I am hoping for a fresh perspective on the matter and hopefully someone to shed some understanding towards my internal conflict as well as give an FA some advice on how to deal with a condition (PCOS) that makes weight gain dangerous.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Shao (Aug 25, 2008)

She sees an endocrinologist (she last saw that doctor a few months ago) and was also recommended by her to lose weight. What are other reliable sources of information that state that weight does not contribute to her condition? I want what is right for her and she wants what is right for herself too, but if what you are saying is true then perhaps we aren't making fully educated decisions.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 25, 2008)

PCOS symptoms _can_ respond well to the patient losing some weight, but having PCOS can also _cause _weight gain (as well as making any current "excess" weight very hard to shift) due to the factor of insulin resistance present in so many women with the condition. 

Losing a little weight may benefit your girlfriend to some extent but she needs to see someone who understands how that this can be especially difficult for women with PCOS rather than someone who just bullies her about diet and exercise.


----------



## Risible (Aug 25, 2008)

Shao, you should start a separate thread on the Weight Board for _your_ feelings of internal conflict as an FA - that's not really a health issue.

As far as your gf, the best way you can help her is to find some literature on PCOS and give it to her. Check the National Institutes of Health website (NIH); they have dozens of links to health specialities. Other than that, it's up to her.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 25, 2008)

Good thoughts, Ris'. And once again I'll suggest this place. Great information, and lots of sharing by women suffering with this condition.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

I found this website very useful in finding information, as well as finding a doctor for PCOS

http://www.pcosupport.org/

The best physician to see for PCOS is a reproductive/GYN Endocrinologist. 

I met a wonderful GYN Endocrinologist when I was 30 at the University of Pennsylvania Hospital in Philadelphia who started me on the a good regimen of medication that has helped me significantly. 

By the way, PCOS is not just a disorder among obese women.... there are many thin women who suffer from it too.


----------



## Shao (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering how a BBW can maintain her size as a BBW without having to go on crazy diets or exercise plans. Obviously those things will be a benefit against PCOS, but does that mean anyone who has PCOS and takes drugs like metaformin cannot afford to be on the larger side?

What's the best way to handle PCOS without having to lose a lot of weight? Is it even possible?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 10, 2008)

Check out this website for good information about living with and treating PCOS. And if she's not getting good information from her doctor, she may want consider switching to a different physician, maybe one with more experience treating PCOS. Reproductive endocrinologists are the ideal choices, but even a garden variety endocrinologist is usually a better option than most OB/GYN's.

She shouldn't be going on "crazy diets" but there are things she needs to change from a dietary perspective to manage her PCOS. But not knowing the details of her medical condition, I'd feel uncomfortable making recommendations. She really needs to get hooked up with a physician who can guide her through this, perhaps even with a nutritionist.


----------

